# International & Local Eliquid which are Acetoin, Diacetyl and Acetyl Propionyl Free



## BibbyBubbly (1/3/16)

Hi All. I hope such a thread does not already exist. The only thread I could find referring to this request, was done in June 2014.

A friend of mine wants to try and only vape eliquids which are Acetoin, Diacetyl and Acetyl Propionyl free. The problem with most liquids are that they only refer to it containing "natural and artificial flavors".

Please can you assist with a list of liquids (local and international), which are free of these substances?

She is under no illusion about the *fact* that the liquids that do contain these, are still *much safer* than smoking, so no need trying to convince her of that!! I simply want to provide her with a list.

Thanks a million!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WernerK (1/3/16)

Id also be interested in this if anyone can shine some light on it for us


----------



## NewOobY (1/3/16)

mmmm, well this is a tough one to determine, unless the makers of the juice actually say it. In general DIY-ers know which ingredients contain those chemicals, therefore to actually know which ejuices do and do not include those chemicals you would need to know which concentrates were used for that ejuice. Therefore to know which concentrates are used would kill there business, so it is very hard to say - we can only guess 

Given the above most custard's, vanilla's, and creams contain some or all of those chemicals. <-- I stand to be corrected on this though. I know that many of the flavor makers are creating concentrates without these chemicals but yes we wouldn't know which version of the concentrate is used by ejuice makers. Sorry I know this doesn't help, however it gives you an idea of which flavors to avoid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (1/3/16)

As far as I know only Craft Vapour (www.craftvapour.co.za) specifies at each juices whether it contains these substances (and alcohol) or not. Pity the others do not, but at least a start for your friend. There is one other newer supporting vendor that claims all their juices are free of these substances, but cannot remember the name at the moment.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (1/3/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> Hi All. I hope such a thread does not already exist. The only thread I could find referring to this request, was done in June 2014.
> 
> A friend of mine wants to try and only vape eliquids which are Acetoin, Diacetyl and Acetyl Propionyl free. The problem with most liquids are that they only refer to it containing "natural and artificial flavors".
> 
> ...



Hi @BibbyBubbly 
I agree with @Andre above

I don't recall a list of such juices being generated on this forum - but I have seen various vendors discussing this topic on occasion in various forms.

I think the best thing to do is to ask the vendor whether their juices contain these items.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/3/16)

A surprising number of juices will fit the bill. Californian juices in general. Cali has some very serious labeling laws and has already started regulating e-juice.

Most local manufacturers are pretty hip to the fact we do not want strange things in our juices. They all use the same great suppliers. 

Perhaps this thread would be better served being in the vendor section so those whom do stock and make 'clean' juices may respond with what is on offer? 

Subbed. Tons of good info going to come from this thread.


----------

